# Diagrama de amplificador Crate pro audio SPA1400C



## Alexander Castellanos (Oct 21, 2014)

hola amigos es que tengo un amplificador crate 1400c el cual es para reparar y no consigo el diagrama para ver si alguien lo tiene y me puede colaborar con el el cual lo e buscado sin exito done lo consigo es pago les agradezco su colaboracion ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2014)

Mirá que son todos medios parecidos . . .

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=Crate+&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff45%2F&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff45%2Fdiagrama-amplificador-crate-pro-audio-spa1400c-123797%2F&ss=0j0j1


----------

